
Where are all the women, Wikipedia? - mcenedella
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/dec/09/where-are-all-the-women-wikipedia
======
mcenedella
Nobody will read this Guardian article after tomorrow. Sure wish the author
had led by example and written another 500, or 8,000, words on Margaret E.
Knight, that will be handed down to the generations...

